
Show HN: OpenFaaS - Serverless on your terms - alexellisuk
https://github.com/openfaas
======
superasn
I've been trying to run PHP functions on Aws lambda for sometime. The
solutions provided so far[1] are really complicated and serverless framework
doesn't have amy inbuilt templates for PHP.

Anyway though I totally don't get this (using a mobile phone will watch the
video when I get home) but the thing that really got my eye was I can write in
any programming language. So can this help me accomplish what I'm trying to
do?

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/scripting-languages-
for...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/scripting-languages-for-aws-
lambda-running-php-ruby-and-go/)

~~~
alexellisuk
PHP is pretty easy to write with OpenFaaS. Here's an example of how the CLI
works - [https://blog.alexellis.io/quickstart-openfaas-
cli/](https://blog.alexellis.io/quickstart-openfaas-cli/)

I can intro you to the guy who wrote the PHP template.

If anyone would like to join our Slack Community - ping an email to me at
alex@openfaas.com.

~~~
superasn
Thanks for the reply. It helped me to get a basic understanding of Openfaas.
The only thing the article didn't mention is how to move the docker image to
aws lambda and invoke it via aws. sorry I'm a total noob but i will try to
find out more.

------
alexellisuk
We actually have a serverless function running right now that takes GitHub
Star events and posts your avatar as a Polaroid over here ->
[https://twitter.com/alexellisuk_bot](https://twitter.com/alexellisuk_bot)

Here's the code including stack.yml that shows how the functions are
built/deployed - [https://github.com/alexellis/faas-twitter-
fanclub](https://github.com/alexellis/faas-twitter-fanclub)

All the people who have been staring the openfaas/faas repo ove the last few
days have triggered it and are on the feed.

------
tfjaeckel
We're working mostly with the Serverless framework. Cool to see you're working
on a plugin for that. Will give it a spin once that's ready. Any timeline for
that?

~~~
alexellisuk
We have a CLI [1] for OpenFaaS which gives a better experience than the
Serverless Inc. Framework format along with more native integrations. Example
stack.yml file [3].

The integration with serverless framework is functioning and if you'd like to
be involved with testing ping me for a Slack invite. I'll connect you to the
contributor who is leading it.

[1] [https://github.com/openfaas/faas-cli](https://github.com/openfaas/faas-
cli) , [https://blog.alexellis.io/quickstart-openfaas-
cli/](https://blog.alexellis.io/quickstart-openfaas-cli/)

[2] [https://github.com/openfaas/serverless-
faas](https://github.com/openfaas/serverless-faas)

[3] [https://github.com/alexellis/faas-twitter-
fanclub/blob/maste...](https://github.com/alexellis/faas-twitter-
fanclub/blob/master/stack.yml)

~~~
tfjaeckel
Thanks! Let me check this out a little further.

~~~
alexellisuk
Also goes without saying - welcome to join us on Slack. Ping alex@openfaas.com

------
diminish
Sorry for my ignorance - what does 'serverless' exactly mean?

~~~
alexellisuk
Glad you asked, I wrote up about it here - Introducing Functions as a Service
(OpenFaaS) - [https://blog.alexellis.io/introducing-functions-as-a-
service...](https://blog.alexellis.io/introducing-functions-as-a-service/)

------
stephenr
For certain values of "your terms"

~~~
breakingcups
Care to expand?

~~~
stephenr
It relies on docker. So if you don't want a maintenance nightmare you're SOL.

Something that works via libvirt to allow multiple backends would honestly be
a much nicer option.

~~~
alexellisuk
If you want to use a completely unmanaged solution checkout the Hyper.sh
integration - [https://github.com/hyperhq/faas-
hyper](https://github.com/hyperhq/faas-hyper)

We're also looking at ACI integration and I believe GKE will work out the box
with our native Kubernetes back-end

~~~
stephenr
I don't think you understood my issue at all.

The things you mentioned are all just services providing hosted docker.

~~~
alexellisuk
I should have explained that Hyper.sh gives a Docker interface but runs on VMs
without Docker. What's the specific gripe with Docker or containers?

~~~
stephenr
Not containers, docker.

Libvirt would allow someone to run this with practically any "virtualisation-
like" system.

~~~
alexellisuk
You may have an opportunity there then - here is the CNCF's Serverless working
group's paper -
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UjW8bt5O8QBgQRILJVKZJej_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UjW8bt5O8QBgQRILJVKZJej_IuNnxl20AJu9wA8wcdI/edit#heading=h.yiaul8is1ki)

I believe all the Open Source projects are using Docker at some level via K8s
or closer to the metal with runc.

